# WiP - Blight Drone Scratch Build



## GreenStuffSculpting (Mar 21, 2010)

Of late I have been debating as to whether I should create a Blight Drone, not for any gaming purposes, but to simply create one from scratch, try some ideas out and just go with the flow. More and more I'm turning to nurgle in all things Chaos related. There was a time when I disliked the theme and thought it boring and horrible, however with my increasing interest in sculpting and scratch building I'm finding that it is in fact a gold mine for inspirational creations.

The first thing I decided to do was look up pictures of blight drones and see how they looked, how others had converted them to look their own, and I also looked at a few other scratch builds by other hobbyists. Once all this information was gathered I set about making the armature as it were, if you can call scrunched up cooking foil an armature.








What I was looking for when forming the foil was a cashew come shrimp look about it, I knew I wasn't going to match the form of the original, but was fine as I'd by a Blight Drone if I wanted an exact model. As you can see a shape was achieved, I was fairly happy with it, so started to wrap it in masking tape to give more rigidity, keep the loose bits of foil from peeling back and to give the Fimo something to cling to.








By the way, you did read right I did say Fimo. This is a site dedicated to Green Stuff but there are a lot of different sculpting materials out there in the sculpting world that have uses, Fimo being ones of those. Now, it's normally used by sculptors creating models for resin casting such as ForgeWorld and Rackham Miniatures, I'll be using it more as a base for the Green Stuff and to make the bodily shape of the blight drone. As we all know, Green Stuff can be expensive; to make a whole model from it would be more than I'm willing to pay, so Fimo is an excellent alternative.








I start by putting down oval shapes of Fimo bringing down the sides so that a ledge is created, once I'm happy with the over all shape I move onto the next one. You should end up with something like in the above picture. Initially I wasn't overly caring as to whether the Fimo smooth or not, but more that I had the right structure. I continued with the process along the underside and around the sides of the body, forming the shape and then smoothing with a paint brush. The best property of Fimo is that it has to be baked for hardness to be achieved, this in essence means you have hours, days and even weeks to adjust the figure unlike the 30-45 minutes with Green Stuff. Due to it being soft, you only need a moist paint brush (Saliva was used) to smooth out any 'impurities' within the sculpt.
















Above is the final body shape of the sculpt, the bumps are there to represent the bulges being created by cables and wires, which will go in the valleys between each bump. At the time I thought it looked good, now I've baked the model and taken a few days to look at it, it has become apparent the shapes of the bumps aren't overly realistic to the way I plan to have the cables, but alas it is but a proto-type. I am learning from errors made, which is good because without failure there is no progression.

Yesterday the Green Stuff was brought out for a bit of testing. The first creation was the two cut-come-maw wounds upon the body, clay shapers were being used for the first time as they'd arrived in the post earlier in the day. They do a fantastic job of smoothing out Green Stuff with a bit of Vaseline applied to it. The wounds look ok, but perhaps a little bit too big. As you can see a few warts were added, along with a smaller wound to which there will be more added tomorrow after work, so hopefully I'll have a fair bit more done by the end of the week.








I hope you have enjoyed my WiP article, my fingers have done a lot more typing than intended, so forgive me. *smiles*
Let me know what you all think.

-Green Stuff Sculpting


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Definitely a solid start. Any progress?


----------



## GreenStuffSculpting (Mar 21, 2010)

Hail,

I have done a bit more work on the Blight Drone, although it isn't anything consistent, it's more me messing around with little ideas and such to see what effect I get.

I'd started to put some wires and accessories on, and hopefully will have a picture progress report in the next few days.

-GSS


----------

